
Free Tix to MLconf:Soumith Chintala of Facebook, Erich Elsen of Baidu, +more - shon
https://mlcnyc16.eventbrite.com/?discount=MLfreeHN
======
shon
We will be live streaming this event as well if you can't make it to NYC.
Streaming info will be released day of event. Video from past events here:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjeM1xxYb_37bZfyparLS3Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjeM1xxYb_37bZfyparLS3Q)

FYI, this is my event.

